# Bordeaux 2.0.6 for FreeBSD and PC-BSD Released



## twickline (Aug 2, 2010)

The Bordeaux Technology Group  released Bordeaux 2.0.6 for FreeBSD and PC-BSD today. Bordeaux 2.0.6 is a maintenance release that fixes a number of small bugs and includes many new features. With this release we have bundled Wine 1.2, Updated to the latest winetricks release, Updated to the latest DIB Engine patch, Added support for IrfanView 4.27, Install the IrfanView Plug ins during the IrfanView Install, Improved Internet Explorer 7 support, Added Support for FireFox 3.6.3 and multimedia plug ins, Added Support for VLC 1.1.0, Added Support for Google SketchUp 7.1 (NVIDIA Video Card Recommended), Added many fixes for Steam, More fixes to the Bordeaux UI and Cellar Manager.

Bordeaux 2.0.6 was built on FreeBSD 8, PC-BSD 8 and PC-BSD 7.1 We provide a .sh installer for FreeBSD and .pbi installers for PC-BSD.

Depending on sales, we plan to add Pulse Audio to the next BSD release. So if you would like to have Pulse Audio in Wine on FreeBSD and PC-BSD make a purchase. Help spread the word!

We bundle our own Wine build and many tools and libraries that Wine depends upon. With this release we bundle Wine 1.2, Cabextract, DIB Engine, Mozilla Gecko, Unzip, Wget and other support libraries and tools.

The cost of Bordeaux 2.0.6 is $20.00. Anyone who has purchased Bordeaux in the past six months is entitled to a free upgrade. Bordeaux comes with six months of upgrades and support and of course a 30-day money back guarantee. For a limited time Bordeaux will be on Sale for only $10.00, If your interested in any of the features or supported applications Bordeaux 2.0.6 has "This is the time purchase Bordeaux" while its on sale at 50% off.

Full Article : http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/bordeaux/bordeaux-206-for-freebsd-and-pc-bsd-released.html


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

Does this work on AMD64 systems?

Cheers


----------



## vermaden (Aug 24, 2010)

twickline said:
			
		

> Depending on sales, we plan to add Pulse Audio to the next BSD release. So if you would like to have Pulse Audio in Wine on FreeBSD and PC-BSD make a purchase. Help spread the word!



As I said the same on their site (they removed my comment), with all respect to their work, but GTFO with this Pulse Audio shit from the BSD world, its OSS here for fsck sake.


----------



## adamk (Aug 24, 2010)

To be fair, there are things that pulseaudio can do that OSS doesn't, including moving audio streams between different sound devices.

Having said that, PA was included in linux distributions way too early, before some serious bugs could be worked out.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 24, 2010)

@adamk

Give me a REAL example where You would use it.


----------



## adamk (Aug 24, 2010)

It's a feature I have used, once or twice, in Fedora because I wanted to move an audio stream from one sound card to another.  There's nothing more to it than that. Just because you have no need for it does not make it pointless.

Adam


----------



## rfolkerts (Aug 25, 2010)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Does this work on AMD64 systems?
> 
> Cheers




Hi,

did you get any Info re. Bordeaux on FreeBSD/amd64? Ive been looking for this for quite a while now but didn't find a "clear" statement on that.

Cheers,
_ralf_


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 26, 2010)

rfolkerts said:
			
		

> did you get any Info re. Bordeaux on FreeBSD/amd64?



Nothing yet


----------

